# CPC looking to work from home



## malrogers (Aug 22, 2008)

I am moving to Illinois and am looking to work from home, I have 3 1/2 years coding experience in multi-specialty clinic. Does anyone have any help?


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Aug 22, 2008)

I live in Illinois and work from home. But my company is located out of Florida. So I would suggesst applying for all of the companies that are currently hiring remote coders.

Where in IL are u moving to?  ENH hires coders and requires 90 days onsite and then allows you to work full time from home.


----------



## chough (Aug 25, 2008)

Kelly, what company do you work for in Florida? Maybe they have some remote opportunities.

Thanks,

Candice Hough, CPC


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Aug 25, 2008)

I checked with my boss and we are not going to be hiring anytime soon.


----------

